# awwwww 8 fish dead in five hours



## martian123 (May 21, 2011)

I just bought 8 neon tetras but they all just died in the course of five hours!!!!!!!


I tested my water and it was perfect so it wasn't the water quality .

If you have any idea why they all died that would be great!!!!


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

What were the water conditions and did you float the fish? Large variation between your home tank temperature and pH and the pet store could cause fish to die. Also, some people have difficulty getting a good group of neons that will survive any period of time. Personally, I have never had a problem with them; bought 9 neons about a year ago and they are all still kickin.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

martian123 said:


> I just bought 8 neon tetras but they all just died in the course of five hours!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I tested my water and it was perfect so it wasn't the water quality .
> ...



so sorry to hear I lost one today and that makes me sad I dont know how I would feel if I lost five


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd have to vote for the pH swing between your water and the fish shops water unless there was a bully fish already in the tank that didn't like the newcomers


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree. PH is likely the issue. While you are floating your bag of fish in the tank to equalize the temperature, untie the bag, roll the rim so it will float still, and every 5 minutes, trickle more tank water into the bag to equalize the PH's. do this over the course of at least 30 minutes until you have doubled the volume in the store's bag. then net the fish out and release them into your tank. Do not pour the store's water into your tank. Pour that down the drain. By doing this you avert issues due to temperature and PH changes. 
Sorry to hear of your troubles.


----------

